# Take a look at what i caught today. Photo Included.



## LynandIndigo

HI. Everyone!!!! Today was such a beautiful day there was no clouds in the sky the sun was out it was lovely and warm so seeing it was such a nice day this afternoon Mum and I went fishing with a friend. We went to the river to see if we could catch some fish anyways. The tied was coming in and then after a few minutes a fish was on my line and boy did it pull and it took me half of an hour to pull it in it kept trying to pull the line out to get away but i wasn't going to let it get away... And oh boy when i pulled the fish in it was a huge Dew Fish we measured it and it was 60 Center Meter's long I have never caught a fish this big before my arms were so tied from pulling it in and now my arm is sore... This was the only one we got as the other ones we caught were to little and we had to put them back in the water they were little brim that we had to put back to small but this one i wasn't putting back in the water... We are having some of it for lunch tomorrow and our friend is joining us..Think that we will have chips with it to... Whew ill really sleep tonight I think i need a massage after this big catch.. The photo is not a good photo of me as it was dark... 

My first Dew Fish 60 Center Meter's long.... What a catch.


----------



## deriksen

That's a very big fish!


----------



## LynandIndigo

deriksen said:


> That's a very big fish!


Thank you it is huge isn't it no wonder i have sore arms from pulling it in....


----------



## Brienne

Wow, that is a lovely big fish...no wonder your arms are sore...enjoy your lunch tomorrow!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Brienne said:


> Wow, that is a lovely big fish...no wonder your arms are sore...enjoy your lunch tomorrow!


Thank you Susan. Yes I'll enjoy my lunch tomorrow can't wait to try it haven't tried this fish before....


----------



## Kate C

Wow that is a beauty Lyn. They are good fighters. We used to catch them down in the Hawkesbury River but usually only what they call Soapies, smaller ones of the one you caught. Still a good size for one person to eat and legal size but about half the size of yours. The biggest that I heard of that was caught in the Hawkesbury was a 70 kg one. I can imagine your arms would be sore after landing that one.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Wow that is a beauty Lyn. They are good fighters. We used to catch them down in the Hawkesbury River but usually only what they call Soapies, smaller ones of the one you caught. Still a good size for one person to eat and legal size but about half the size of yours. The biggest that I heard of that was caught in the Hawkesbury was a 70 kg one. I can imagine your arms would be sore after landing that one.


 This fish was heavy just holding it to get the photo taken.... And yes it was a fighter to it nearly pulled my arm off it kept trying to pull the line out when I was reeling it in the more I bought it in the more it was trying to pull out.... I thought I got snagged cause it felt like it wasn't moving to start with... I'm in bed typing on my iPad as my arms are so sore... We will be going fishing again in a few weeks time. Last week I caught a dart fish at Elliott Heads Beach....Thank you for commenting and yes the fish was legal that I caught today.... I didn't know we could catch these in the river.... Oh the river is salt water of course......


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks so much everyone I'll let you know heat it tastes like...


----------



## nuxi

Wow,that fish looks impressive! Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Jonah

You are quite the talented fisherwoman sister.....good job...


----------



## Jedikeet

WOW that fish looks bigger than you, Captain Lyn Ahab! Now let's make sushi out of this bad boy


----------



## WeasleyLover

*Wow, that is one big fish! Nice catch!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Wow,that fish looks impressive! Enjoy your lunch!


Thank you Gaby Ill enjoy my lunch today..



Jonah said:


> You are quite the talented fisherwoman sister.....good job...


Thank you Bro. I was happy with my catch of the day..



Jedikeet said:


> WOW that fish looks bigger than you, Captain Lyn Ahab! Now let's make sushi out of this bad boy


Thank you Nick but i won't be having sushi today i don't like raw fish....



WeasleyLover said:


> *Wow, that is one big fish! Nice catch!*


Thank you Maddy Ill enjoy my fish dinner today..


----------



## StarlingWings

Goodness, Lyn, looks like you did a _lot_ of hard work reeling that big boy in!
No wonder you need a massage, it's huge. 

It's pretty, too--but I think it'll be even better cooked in butter and herbs and served smokin' hot with chips! How are you going to cook it? Tell me how it tastes!! 

Love to see the outcome of successful days out fishing, thank you for sharing


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Goodness, Lyn, looks like you did a _lot_ of hard work reeling that big boy in!
> No wonder you need a massage, it's huge.
> 
> It's pretty, too--but I think it'll be even better cooked in butter and herbs and served smokin' hot with chips! How are you going to cook it? Tell me how it tastes!!
> 
> Love to see the outcome of successful days out fishing, thank you for sharing


My mother is cooking it in flour and bread crumbs with a little herbs... We have some left to share with our friends ill let you know what it tastes like but it will be YUM..


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> My mother is cooking it in flour and bread crumbs with a little herbs... We have some left to share with our friends ill let you know what it tastes like but it will be YUM..


Mmm, that's my favorite way to cook fish! Hmm, can you mail fish?  Hahaha...
Bet you're excited to eat it!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Mmm, that's my favorite way to cook fish! Hmm, can you mail fish?  Hahaha...
> Bet you're excited to eat it!


Ha Ha!!! You would have to quarantine the fish if I send it to you....


----------



## Jedikeet

LOL don't worry Lyn, sushi is not entirely raw. Only the fillet parts of the fish is sanitized, seasoned, and served. I bet even Indi would love to be a sushi chef and make some fish and rice rolls for you.


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> Ha Ha!!! You would have to quarantine the fish if I send it to you....


Haha, Lyn, looks like you know the U.S.A pretty well already! :laughing:
After we got back from Germany, they searched all our bags with scanners, by hand, and with an adorable police dog to make sure we had no uncooked foods or agricultural products from the other country! 
Homeland security took like 3 hours!  
I guess after it had been quarantined for a "minimum of 40 days" or whatever it is, the fish wouldn't be good anymore! Ah, well, you'll have to eat some for me


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Haha, Lyn, looks like you know the U.S.A pretty well already! :laughing:
> After we got back from Germany, they searched all our bags with scanners, by hand, and with an adorable police dog to make sure we had no uncooked foods or agricultural products from the other country!
> Homeland security took like 3 hours!
> I guess after it had been quarantined for a "minimum of 40 days" or whatever it is, the fish wouldn't be good anymore! Ah, well, you'll have to eat some for me


I had the fish for dinner and it was beautiful the fish melted in our mouths we still have some left and may have it tomorrow with friends .... Talking about quarantine Johnny depth is in trouble for smuggling in his two dogs into Australia the Government want him to send his dogs back home out here you can go to Jail for ten years for bringing illegal animals in......


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> LOL don't worry Lyn, sushi is not entirely raw. Only the fillet parts of the fish is sanitized, seasoned, and served. I bet even Indi would love to be a sushi chef and make some fish and rice rolls for you.


No Nick I'll have cooked fish any day...


----------



## Brienne

Pleased you enjoyed the fish for dinner, Lyn  ...yes, Johnny Depp was rather irresponsible to bring his dogs into this country with our strict quarantine laws...does he not care what would happen to other folk's dogs, if his two brought in rabies, etc. I realise, that his would be up to date with their vacs, but none the less, it was rather silly of him to subject his own two to the stress of confiscation and possible death.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Brienne said:


> Pleased you enjoyed the fish for dinner, Lyn  ...yes, Johnny Depp was rather irresponsible to bring his dogs into this country with our strict quarantine laws...does he not care what would happen to other folk's dogs, if his two brought in rabies, etc. I realise, that his would be up to date with their vacs, but none the less, it was rather silly of him to subject his own two to the stress of confiscation and possible death.


We have more fillets left and looks like we will be eating fish over the weekend. The fish I caught would of cost in the fish shop $30 to buy or more... You would think that Johnny Deep would have had more sense... Hope the dogs haven't spread any disease's to any of the other dogs they have been with...... They must of hid the dogs on the plane really good for no one to find them...


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> I had the fish for dinner and it was beautiful the fish melted in our mouths we still have some left and may have it tomorrow with friends .... Talking about quarantine Johnny depth is in trouble for smuggling in his two dogs into Australia the Government want him to send his dogs back home out here you can go to Jail for ten years for bringing illegal animals in......


Mmm, it sounds absolutely divine! I love fish 

Oh, Mr. Johnny Depp is always in trouble, I don't know _how_ he possibly he managed to smuggle in dogs! He should know. 
Maybe it's just normal for him to smuggle things since he played a pirate in Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Brienne

That great that you are getting so much out of that one fish...I didn't like eating fish 'til around 15 yrs ago, now I adore it. I heard JD is to be fined, about $6o,ooo


----------



## LynandIndigo

Mr Johnny Depp has to take his dogs home he is on the plane back home then he will come back to make the movie...if we took our animals over to any country we would be in big trouble...They should of given him a warning or charged him. He could of brought Out Rabies or his dogs could of passed on any disease to the animals at the vets where he took his dogs to be pampered....Is Johnny Depp dumb or something I think he has no brains....


----------



## Brienne

What he definitely is, is arrogant, stupid and selfish...we have these rules and Laws for very good reasons...being an island, we are fortunate in that a lot of nasty diseases/conditions haven't had an opportunity to migrate over our borders...Depp, displays an attitude of blatant disregard for native animal's and companion animal's well being...agree, he should be charged, like anyone else committing this act...he has more money, then sense...so, will probably have little effect on him.


----------

